# Firefox Tabs Problem



## reddragon90 (15. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend,

erstmal, war ich mir echt nicht sicher, welches Forum ich nutzen soll - dieser wird wohl wirklich falsch sein! Könnt also bitte verschieben? 

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich in Firefox eine menge Tabs offen hatte, habe meinen PC ganz normal gestern runtergefahren, und auch Firefox ganz normal geschlossen. 

Wisst ihr wie ich diese Tabs in Zukunft bergen kann? Sprich wie ich kann ich jetzt im Nachhinein, die Tabs wiederherstellen, und wie ich kann ich Zukunft verhindern, dass meine Tabs aufeinmal nicht angezeigt werden. Und wenn ihr wisst, warum es dazu kam, und mir das sagen könnte, wäre das auch klasse. 

MfG


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Januar 2009)

Moin,

Wie es dazu kam?
Das ist das Standardverhalten, dass FF mit der/den Startseiten beginnt.

Im Nachinein kannst du jetzt die letzten Tabs nicht mehr herstellen.

Für die Zukunft kannst du das aber ändern:
gebe *about:config* in die Adresszeile ein,  suche nach *browser.startup.page* und ändere den Wert von 1 auf 3


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibt es seit dem Firefox 3 den standardmäßigen Dialog, ob die geöffneten 
Tabs beim Schließen gespeichert werden sollen. Dies bestätigst du und beim nächsten Neustart
bekommst du alle Tabs in alter Frische angezeigt. Funktioniert zumindest bei mir tadellos.


----------



## reddragon90 (15. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@Markus: Ja bei mir i.d.R auch, nur diesmal halt nicht 

@Sven: Das ist bei mir schon auf drei (3)


----------



## KaiBone (15. Januar 2009)

Du könntest auch die das Addon TabMix Plus installieren, das hat ein erweitertes Sitzungsmanagment und eine erweiterte Einstellung für das Verhalten der Tabs.

Du kann mit dem normalen Firefox auch einzelne Seiten unter "Chronik -> Kürzlich geschlossene Tabs" wiederherstellen.


----------

